# What's your Rig?



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

When it's just me and the dogs. I have 2000 Toyota 4runner with a Alumasport 2 hole dog box. That thing will go through just about anything you can imagine.

When I allow Ruger1 to tag along with me I steal my wifes' 03 Z71 Suburban. We can fit 4 dogs and gear for a week in the U.P. in that bad boy and it can go through just about anything as well.

It does seem the 4x4's are a little over-rated though. Think about your hunts last year? How many times did you need your 4x4? I didn't need it at all last year, maybe once during Dec.


----------



## FowlDogs (Jan 12, 2006)

I had to wait to post this until I got my new topper, which I picked up on Friday. Here's my rig:

2002 GMC Sierra 2500HD Crew Cab
6.0L with cold-air induction and Hypertech tuner (gas still sucks but got some nice ponies under the hood)
IPod directly connected to the stereo for the tunes
TomTom Go 300 GPS so I don't get lost

I'll post updated pics this summer when I get the decals I bought put on it.

Roger


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FowlDogs said:


> I had to wait to post this until I got my new topper, which I picked up on Friday. Here's my rig:
> 
> 2002 GMC Sierra 2500HD Crew Cab
> 6.0L with cold-air induction and Hypertech tuner (gas still sucks but got some nice ponies under the hood)
> ...


Roger Tell me what do you think of the PVC watering system I was thinking about making him one

scott


----------



## FowlDogs (Jan 12, 2006)

Scott,

I love the watering system. I made mine for about $50 and it holds about 5-6 gallons of water. I don't use it right now too much because I don't want the water to freeze, but in the fall, it was great. 

The gravity fed water also had enough pressure to wash down a dog if they were hot or needed to get some mud off. I would recommend one to anyone who travels a lot with their dogs.

You can't see it in the picture, but at the back of the pipe is a valve to allow air to escape when filling. Attached to the value is a thin PVC tube that runs down through a drain hole in the bed. That way, when the pipe is full, the overflow goes on the ground and not in the bed of the truck.

Roger


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> When it's just me and the dogs. I have 2000 Toyota 4runner with a Alumasport 2 hole dog box. That thing will go through just about anything you can imagine.
> 
> When I allow Ruger1 to tag along with me I steal my wifes' 03 Z71 Suburban. We can fit 4 dogs and gear for a week in the U.P. in that bad boy and it can go through just about anything as well.
> 
> It does seem the 4x4's are a little over-rated though. Think about your hunts last year? How many times did you need your 4x4? I didn't need it at all last year, maybe once during Dec.



Those suburban z-71s are mean. If I could get a truck that might be the one. I would agree you do not need 4x4 all that much but ground clearance is a must. I found myself using 4wd only a couple times in the early season but I do use it quite frequently come late season.


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

Boys you dont need a big $ truck or big dawg to shoot lots of grouse. My thinking is small car/small dog/small gun = mucho grouse. this little 93 escort wagon is the best hunting vehicle around. it can snake thru 2 tracks where trucks could never fit. I call it the escort suv, my wife calls it the grouse hearse. .
bedly


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

This is fun i had to get mine in. 93 bronco eddie bauer edition, 4" super lift with 32" bfg mud terrains. it has a fuel injected 5.8 liter. talk about fun to drive. i can't wait for summer when the top comes off.


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

My father in law has a escort wagon too. great little rides. before i got my bronco, which is a toy really, i had a cavalier wagon, an areostar minivan, and a ford tempo. most the time i prefer the bronco.


----------



## labdog99 (May 8, 2005)

bedlyblaster said:


> Boys you dont need a big $ truck or big dawg to shoot lots of grouse. My thinking is small car/small dog/small gun = mucho grouse. this little 93 escort wagon is the best hunting vehicle around. it can snake thru 2 tracks where trucks could never fit. I call it the escort suv, my wife calls it the grouse hearse. .
> bedly












NAHHHH!!! Big truck, big gun, big dogs...Lets see that little car sneak the two tracks with a few inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I use my 4x4 almost everyday getting back into one of the spots I run my dogs.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

bedlyblaster said:


> Boys you dont need a big $ truck or big dawg to shoot lots of grouse. My thinking is small car/small dog/small gun = mucho grouse. this little 93 escort wagon is the best hunting vehicle around. it can snake thru 2 tracks where trucks could never fit. I call it the escort suv, my wife calls it the grouse hearse. .
> bedly



How about a midsize truck Bedly, it can snake down all those two tracks of yours and go through the 6 inches of snow or the mud hole at the end.
Ric


----------



## Tolmite (May 17, 2005)

Attempted to put a pic of mine here but I'm still image impaired. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Tolmite said:


> Attempted to put a pic of mine here but I'm still image impaired. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I posted this in the other thread but this is the thread it should be in so here it is I will try and get more pictures ready

scott


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

bedlyblaster said:


> Boys you dont need a big $ truck or big dawg to shoot lots of grouse. My thinking is small car/small dog/small gun = mucho grouse. this little 93 escort wagon is the best hunting vehicle around. it can snake thru 2 tracks where trucks could never fit. I call it the escort suv, my wife calls it the grouse hearse. .
> bedly


hook one of these to the bumper of your escort. lol.. for day trips it may be fine to drive an escort for you. why did you have to bring dogs into it.lol i have 4x4 and i use it. plus if i had to get in your escort to go hunting we would have to call 911 and get the jaws of life to get me out. lol


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

bedlyblaster said:


> this little 93 escort wagon is the best hunting vehicle around. it can snake thru 2 tracks where trucks could never fit.


Most two tracks were made by trucks or vehicles much larger than an average truck, so I don't find many problems winding anywhere. Another thing I don't have to worry about is driving into someplace like this when I have an itch to hunt in December.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I dont think an Escort would make it back there.


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Most two tracks were made by trucks or vehicles much larger than an average truck, so I don't find many problems winding anywhere. Another thing I don't have to worry about is driving into someplace like this when I have an itch to hunt in December.


 
I think in that snow a escort would be like a snow plow .


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> I dont think an Escort would make it back there.



I would guess not! By looking at the picture it appears the truck that did go back there was dragging some undercarraige, meaning the escort would get about a hundred feet in and that is doing thirty five on clean pavement before entering.
:lol:


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

way too much snow for me to hunt. but if i did want to hunt i would park and huff it in. i get a kick out of the big 4x4 rigs that park on the side of the paved roads to hunt, that just kills me.
bedly


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

bedlyblaster said:


> way too much snow for me to hunt. but if i did want to hunt i would park and huff it in. i get a kick out of the big 4x4 rigs that park on the side of the paved roads to hunt, that just kills me.
> bedly



If huffing it were only possible, I know we go to a lot of spots that you drive a few miles off any drivable road for a car to get to your hunting spot.
RIc


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

There are definatly two types of people in this world when it comes to gear.

Type A and type B.

I am type A+. I always need more power/room.:yikes: 

Bedly is type B.

No one is right or wrong but just differant.

When I got my first car it was an 87 escort wagon.
I totally trashed that car by the time I got out of high school.

We had to give it away, we couldn't get the smell of wet dog out and dead rabbits out. LOL

Great car, no doubt I was glad to have it.

These days I perfer a full size 4 door 4x4 pick up. And when posted no motorized vehicles I park on the pavement. When it isn't posted (Hang on)

We go deep and we get back out every time


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Missouri 2/17/05


Heres the view from my bed as I pull out a Subrban and a Expediton (at the same time) from the cattails in N. Dakota.
The gentelman that owned the Ford walks up, looks at my truck, and says.. "might be able to get one of them out with this"......don't ever challange me MF'r !!!! :lol: ...and I did it with a hangover!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My rig, as it usually looks. Nice and muddy.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

LOL - and the reason I havn't posted a picture of mine yet is becuase everytime I have the camera - it's got mud on it.... trying to wait untill it's clean! 

Oh Rob, I've got one question for you... 

What self-respecting hillbilly would have a dog box a differnt color than his truck? LOL - You need a new box or a new truck!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm workin on it LOL.:lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

timberdoodle528 said:


> LOL - and the reason I havn't posted a picture of mine yet is becuase everytime I have the camera - it's got mud on it.... trying to wait untill it's clean!
> 
> Oh Rob, I've got one question for you...
> 
> What self-respecting hillbilly would have a dog box a differnt color than his truck? LOL - You need a new box or a new truck!



What self respecting hillbilly would buy a purple truck to start with :lol: :yikes: :lol: 

Sorry I had to do it 

Adam


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Adam Waszak said:


> What self respecting hillbilly would buy a purple truck to start with :lol: :yikes: :lol:
> 
> 
> Adam


Ouch!!!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

:lol: Hey I like my purple truck, Hillbillies approve anything with a hemi and a dog box.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Glenn, your truck is one of the nicer trucks I've been in....


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks Wyle.

Nice truck.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Robert W. McCoy Jr said:


> Thanks Wyle.
> 
> Nice truck.


Your welcome Rob!

.......and we like purple too!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Dude look I tried to get it in Tri color but they couldn't do it.:lol:

You guys have a good weekend. Me and my purple truck are going to run dogs.:lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's my truck -












Rob, notice how the dogbox matches the truck... :evil: 

(Got the box from Bigwoods. If anyone is in the market for one (ROB) I suggest going through him... great boxes.)


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice truck TD...very nice!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Here's my truck -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like mine except black!!! How do you like it so far? I put a topper on mine and a vault in the back to hold all my gear. I also put in some husky floor liners and BFG All Terrain, couldnt stand those crappy generals!!!
Ric


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Nice truck.

Let me know how the gas milage is.

I might have to buy one in black also.

Since I like my box so much and it is hard to find a purple one like it. LOL


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Robert W. McCoy Jr said:


> Nice truck.
> 
> Let me know how the gas milage is.
> 
> ...



My truck a 2004 colorado crew cab z71 gets about 22 on the highway and in the city I can get anywhere form 14-18 depending on how and where I drive. I love the truck, it pulls my 16' foot boat very well, it has good off road capabilities and can get me anywhere I need to go. It handles a load well and is nice to have room to seat four. My truck has 60,000 miles on it and has never had a problem (knock on wood). Overall a great truck, that is a hundred times better than the s-10 4x4 I had before it.
Ric


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I would imagine mine will get what Duece22's gets... only differnce is mine's a year newer.
I'll let you know how it does when I drive it down to Evansville next week. You still going down there too?
So far I like it quite a bit.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

timberdoodle528 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> (Got the box from Bigwoods. If anyone is in the market for one (ROB) I suggest going through him... great boxes.)


I agree I got a box from him a year ago I loved it but I needed more holes and more storage so I went ahead and got my topper 

scott


----------

